# ipod trouvé



## keblin (28 Février 2010)

salut a tous moi c'est keblin!
mon père bosse dans une déchèterie, et souvent il me ramène ordis,
console, et divers objet électronique bien souvent en parfait état de marche !!!!
abus de bien sociaux 

et cette fois ci il ma ramené un Ipod 8G et il marche !!
ça a la forme d'un iphone, mais il y a écrit Ipod8G derrière
j'ai pu le mètre en charge avec le cable de mon ipod nano, mais il y à un code a saisir genre code PIN !!
est il mort ?
ou puis je le revendre pour l'écran, car il est en bonne état! 
juste un peu rayé derrière


----------



## Windsurfer (28 Février 2010)

C'est peut etre un iPod Touch ?

Essais peut etre de la connecter à ton ordi et de le formater, ca fera peut etre sauter le code.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2010)

En effet, il faut lancer iTunes et faire une restauration, cela devrait le remettre à Zéro.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

et si tu veux etre top reglo
cet ipod fut peut etre perdu par son propriétaire
=> déposer aux  objets trouvés de ta ville


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

étant un assidu de la déchetterie, il est en effet trèèès courant de trouver du matos en parfait état de marche ! 
J'ai récupéré récemment trois imac g3 > don à l'école de mon fils

la société de consommation, parfois, ça a du bon


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> étant un assidu de la déchetterie, il est en effet trèèès courant de trouver du matos en parfait état de marche !
> J'ai récupéré récemment trois imac g3 > don à l'école de mon fils
> 
> la société de consommation, parfois, ça a du bon


et bien entendu c'est ta mère qui t'a enseigné  à fouiner dans la mourde des autres


----------



## Arlequin (1 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien entendu c'est ta mère qui t'a enseigné  à fouiner dans la mourde des autres



effectivement

mais l'élève a dépassé le maître 

.... fin du HS


----------



## keblin (1 Mars 2010)

je vien tout juste d'installé windows7, et itunes bug.
quand itunes souvre il me dit de taper le code sur le ipod avant toute opération
puis mon pc bloc, et pas moyen d'ouvrir le gestionnaire de tache

existe t'il des alternatif a itunes suffisamment au point pour résoudre cela ?


si je doit étre réglo, je doit balancé mon père au flic


----------

